# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتدي الانواع الاخري  BT File Manager

## salihmob

*   
Application to browsing and copy files from other phones connected via Bluetooth. 
Languages:
 - English - Czech - Slovak - Russian - Germa - Polish - Spanish - Portuguese - Serbian - Ukrainian - Arabic - French - Italian - Lithuanian 
Minimal requirements:
 - CLDC 1.0
 - MIDP 1.0
 - JSR 82
 - JSR 75 
If, when copying files from another device to your device the application write "Could not write data to the target file." or when you try to open your files write "cannot open the folder" it is necessary to allow the application reading and writing files.  *

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

جزاك الله كل خير
اخى الكريم

----------

